# What part hurt the most



## Bellaloo12

This is just for fun really just being curious as obviously It's matter of opinion but with my first I had an epidural so wouldn't know with my second birth I had nothing at all and would say that the pushing hurt the most...most of my friends say contractions hurt most but what do you ladies think? :flower:


----------



## Dragonfly

Ring of Fire :o Oh. my. God.


----------



## Alyssa Drough

The burning muscle cramps/spasms/pain across my back & hips while pushing. :-(


----------



## tristansmum

I found pushing ok as I was working with the contractions.


----------



## Dragonfly

Contractions where really really painful on my last birth. But I never forget that last part.


----------



## gidge

Contractions defo the worst part but as she came out was more painfull but much less time.


----------



## MindUtopia

Neither contractions, nor pushing, nor crowning was particularly painful. Intense, but not painful, but maybe uncomfortable. What hurt the most for me was the stupid cervical exam I shouldn't have consented to (just for the to tell me what I already knew - that I was fully dilated and starting to push) and getting a few stitches for my tear. That wasn't nice at all. Otherwise, labour itself was totally manageable and not really 'painful'. Had a completely natural birth with just a TENS and natal hypnotherapy.


----------



## wamommy

I didn't find contractions too bad until about 8-9cm. The last bit (transition) was really tough with contractions 1 minute apart and lasting a full minute. Luckily it's also the shortest part, and for me only lasted a half hour. :) I actually prefer pushing, since at least you're able to DO something and feel in control.


----------



## Srrme

The contractions that followed after my water was broken hurt the most (and I tore 4 times). I had no epidural or pain relief.


----------



## Dragonfly

4 cm I was in agony. :( I envy these births where people didnt really feel a thing. Mine where very intense. Contractions in top of each other near the end. My doula said how intense it was.


----------



## Leliana

Transition was the worst part for me - I really did feel like I couldn't go on. I got frightened at that point as I had no way to compare my labour to anything else and I thought the pain was going to go on forever.

Pushing was scary as I wasn't expecting it to be so intense and primal. It was uncomfortable but a different kind of pain. Ring of fire did hurt but I knew to expect it and it meant baby was nearly here so I coped better with it.


----------



## pinklizzy

I found the intense pressure just before/as he was crowning to be the most painful and overwhelming.


----------



## BunnyN

It's interesting to see everyones experiences. For me it was for maybe about an hour before I started pushing, so I guess it was transition. I had very intense pressure and pain in my lower back. Lying on my back during a contraction was also very painful. I spent most of labour standing and walking. Pushing was hard work but a tremendous relief because it was less painful for me and I could work with it.


----------



## Girly922

DD was back to back but came out facing the right way. She was turned in the birth canal as I was pushing. The most painful bit was getting her shoulders past my coccyx, where she was side on at that point, it felt like my coccyx was shattering into a million pieces over and over again. Once we got past that it was a breeze. No pain relief here either.


----------



## dairymomma

Two natural births so far and I'd have to say that the most painful part of both labors was when I hit transition. I have small babies (6lb) and they've both come out in one push so I didn't feel any crowning pain but those contractions from 7cm to 10cm are killer for me. It's at that point that I feel like I need to have something for pain but it's too late because I pretty much hit 7cm and I'm pushing within an hour.


----------



## fides

absolutely the ring of fire!!!!


----------



## george83

Both times I found the whole thing painful - obviously - but the most painful part for me was dealing with the stitches afterwards, I spent days crying from the pain with my second


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

Not pushing was the worst, the MW was convinced I couldn't possibly be ready to push as it was too quick for a FTM so told me not to, then when she realised I was fully dilated I had to hold it till they could get me to a delivery room! After holding then back pushing was a huge relief :D


----------



## BunnyN

I'd tell them to get lost if they told me not to push when I wanted to, lol.


----------



## Impet Limpet

Mine was the stitches being done afterwards for 2 tears.

I used 4 cylinders of G&A over 5 hours of my labour

I used a full other cylinder in the time it took to do the stitches!! It was like the local anaesthetic had no effect whatsoever!


----------



## mummyosborne

Contractions hurt, pushing i didn't find as bad as i was actively doing something. Personally i thought the worst bit was going for a wee afterwards! I cried like a baby every time i had to 'go'!


----------



## Eleanor ace

Pushing, both times. And with DD the afterpains for the next 3 days were pretty horrible, some just felt like contractions and I didn't have any lovely gas and air to deal with them.


----------



## dairymomma

Oh yeah. I forgot about the after pains...They weren't bad with DS but with DD, I had contractions every time I nursed til she was almost a week old. I'm terrified of what they'll be like this time as I've heard they get worse with each kid...Wincing already.


----------



## wamommy

Yes, after pains are no fun!! I can vouch for the fact that they DO get worse with each kid. I didn't have any pain relief during labor or delivery, but once the baby was out I asked for some! :haha: I had percocet for 3 days afterward to deal with them and allow me to breast feed without horrible contractions. They were never as bad as 'real' labor, but they certainly didn't feel nice.


----------



## Leliana

Oh God, the stitches. Yes, I agree that they bloody hurt!! I didn't think the local anaesthetic touched it either. It was the only time during the whole labour/birth experience that I swore! Also, and I'm not sure if they do this as a matter of course, but they stuck a tampon in me whilst they did the stitching and OMG, that hurt!


----------



## Mrs HM

I found the contractions unbearable towards the end. Pushing was a relief as it gave me something to focus on. When DD's head was crowning it stung a lot, but I was still more comfortable then than during transision!


----------



## Snufflepop

For me the contractions were more painful but the pushing was more exhausting.

Being stitched up was awful, the injections of anesthetic was the worst - youch!!!! 

Also (this sounds ridiculous!) being wheeled in a wheel chair from the delivery room to the post natal ward was awful. Sitting on freshly done stitches - I would have been better walking!


----------



## JessesGirl29

It's so strange for me, I had a natural birth huffing G&A and the pushing was the absolute worst pain. I don't understand now being through it people who say that pushing felt good. My son was back to back and came out back of the head first. They took my amazing gas because I wasn't pushing well with it! :haha: When I had to push I 'quit' my labour, had a freak out and demanded a c-sectio. The two midwives talked me through gently and then I just endured that pain and just got it done. 

Ring of fire was bad but at least I knew it was almost over. 

I actually tore up the front and I was so excited to hold the baby I hardly remember the pain from the moment but the needles to freeze me (including one right beside my clitoris)....THAT was worse than the ring of fire......but for me pushing was the WORST of it all. Ugh god! :wacko:


----------



## Teri7489

Honestly.....having local anesthetic injected in to my hoo-ha (which wasn't given enough time to work) then seeing the doctor do a braced face as she cut me. Oh god, it makes me cross my legs now and it was 7 months ago lol

or then again, i do remember trying to climb off the back of the bed as she put the forceps in. That was rather painful. Hmmmm, cant decide between the two! xxx


----------



## Alyssa Drough

Guess I was lucky I didn't feel the anaesthetic or the episiotomy. She topped up the anaesthetic for the stitches as well so that was fine. 

Active labour was definitely painful, but it seemed easier to cope with when I knew I was 9cm dilated and there wasn't much longer to go. 

Peeing for the week afterwards was horrible :-(


----------



## Yo_Yo

For me last time the after pains whilst breastfeeding were awful! The labour part wasn't so bad at all.

First time the crowning-ouch!


----------



## msp_teen

I had a natural birth with my second and it was the best experience I could've asked for, the worst part was the contractions, it was a relief the push! I had an episiotomy which didn't hurt me at all believe it or not even after, the healing was great! I took raspberry leaf tea and I took evening primrose oil pills vaginally, which I think helped everything a lot!!!


----------



## Pearls18

With my first it was the contractions, with my second after pains, pushing was very quick with both I barely remember.

But after pains oh my god. I had no pain relief with my youngest, I don't remember screaming just got it done, but when I got an after pain for the next few days I used ibuprufen, TENS, hot water bottle and was on all fours screaming in pain. My karma for quick labours! Would give birth again in a heart beat, I don't want to experience even one after pain ever again. Not trying to scare anyone I seem to a freak not met many people that experienced them quite like me, I got them with my first (not as bad) which is unusual.


----------



## XJessicaX

If you have already had a baby then expect your second labour to go much faster. Out of all my friends on their second babies, all had labours under 5 hours and several under an hour! The most painful part of second labours is the rapid dilation from 5cm-10cm. My 2nd labour was fast and the contractions just before my body started to push were horrifically painful but the second my body started pushing it was such a relief.


----------



## sue_88

Ring of fire. Can still feel that stinging now and gosh it makes me wince.


----------



## BunnyN

The ring of fire didn't bother me that much. I still remember the sympathetic look on the MWs face, saying "it hurts so much doesn't it" I said "no it doesn't hurt, just stings". I was just so relieved that the awful pressure on my back had gone that a bit of stinging didn't seem like a big deal. I'm sure it's a lot worse for some ladies though


----------



## Girly922

XJessicaX said:


> If you have already had a baby then expect your second labour to go much faster. Out of all my friends on their second babies, all had labours under 5 hours and several under an hour! The most painful part of second labours is the rapid dilation from 5cm-10cm. My 2nd labour was fast and the contractions just before my body started to push were horrifically painful but the second my body started pushing it was such a relief.

That's quite scary. My first labour was 3.5hrs total, and I dilated to 8cm extremely quickly and had to start pushing at 8cm. It would've been quicker if she hadn't have been back to back. Good job I want a home birth for #2 :haha:


----------



## XJessicaX

You will probably sneeze in bed and be like "oh! a baby!"


----------



## Pearls18

Girly922 said:


> XJessicaX said:
> 
> 
> If you have already had a baby then expect your second labour to go much faster. Out of all my friends on their second babies, all had labours under 5 hours and several under an hour! The most painful part of second labours is the rapid dilation from 5cm-10cm. My 2nd labour was fast and the contractions just before my body started to push were horrifically painful but the second my body started pushing it was such a relief.
> 
> That's quite scary. My first labour was 3.5hrs total, and I dilated to 8cm extremely quickly and had to start pushing at 8cm. It would've been quicker if she hadn't have been back to back. Good job I want a home birth for #2 :haha:Click to expand...

That's a good plan! My first was 4 hours and my second was less than an hour, I planned a HB too but the MW was late! But it was fine, would have been worse of I tried to get to the hospital.


----------



## Girly922

XJessicaX said:


> You will probably sneeze in bed and be like "oh! a baby!"

Well considering I had no signs of labour until I woke up to my waters breaking, (we got to the hospital 45mins after that and I was 8cm and pushing), I think that's definitely a possibility!! :rofl:


----------



## Pearls18

Girly922 said:


> XJessicaX said:
> 
> 
> You will probably sneeze in bed and be like "oh! a baby!"
> 
> Well considering I had no signs of labour until I woke up to my waters breaking, (we got to the hospital 45mins after that and I was 8cm and pushing), I think that's definitely a possibility!! :rofl:Click to expand...

Best way to do it!!


----------



## ParisJeTadore

I'm sure you've received a large variety of answers but I'll add mine to the ring!

For me the most painful part was having back labour after 7cm, stagnating for 12 hours after that and transition. The pain was so unbearable I felt like I wasn't in my body. BUT....the silver lining was pushing him out, because my contractions were so painful that pushing and delivering him was a breeeeze! I remember the delivery doctor saying, "This is really going to burn" as the baby was crowning and thinking, "Nope! Not at all. This feels fine compared to contractions":haha: I would assume if your contractions were manageable from start to finish that the whole "ring of fire" and delivering the head would feel worse...I think!


----------



## mummytobe_93

In order I think contractions were the worst, very very intense (I also had back labour) And then the ring of fire, ouch. And then the pressure of the baby coming out (not painful but an uncomfortable horrible feeling because you can't control it when your body starts pushing)


----------



## sma1588

well I would say it was between the 2 epidurals placed that both failed and the back labor....oh yes cant forget the ring of fire OMG! no more epidurals for me ever again!


----------



## NDH

For me it was 2 hours of not being "allowed" to push, no contest. I had had back labour and sterile water injections (which are no walk in the park either let me tell you. Ouch they sting!) as I wasn't coping well but after I got the urge to push the MW checked and I was only 6cm and she told me to hold off pushing. I was checked a couple more times and finally after two excruciating hours there was just a lip of cervix left she pushed out of the way. I then pushed for another 2 1/2 hours which was exhausting but sweet relief after two hours of fighting my body... Didnt notice the rjng of fire. Can't help but think if I hadn't listened to the midwife and just done what my body was telling me to do I wouldn't have pushed for nearly so long as I wouldn't have been so exhausted by then...

Second birth was a breeze - contractions only got painful in transition but didn't think I was even in real labour prior) and she was born 20 mins later. Felt the ring of fire but it wasn't bad. But the afterpains were awful. Way way worse than any part of the labour.


----------



## Pearls18

I can't imagine being told not to push, it's such a normal and natural urge almost involuntary, well tbh in my case I would say it was totally involuntary, there seems something so wrong having someone down there telling you what to do, I do wonder what would have happened if she hadn't of instructed you.


----------



## NDH

The reading I did after the fact would suggest nothing - other than pushing a baby out :haha: there's a long held belief though that if a cervix isn't fully dilated pushing can cause it to swell (brain fart there's another word I'm looking for but it's not coming to me) and cause damage. But I've yet to read any cases where that actually happened. And its quite common for a woman to "get pushy" at 6cm and have a baby a few minutes later. I wish I'd known better but at least it didn't result in a traumatic outcome or anything and now I know better and witrhmy second, as I will for future births, will absolutely not be letting anyone examine me when I get the urge to push and just go with it.

Incidentally with my second I was admitted at 4cm and an hour and 10 minutes later started feeling a bit of pressure which I soon realized was a bit pushy feeling and 15 minutes after that she was born (less than 10 minutes of actively pushing though as I was trying to hold off another hour and a half to shift change :rofl: as the consultant on didn't do breech births, but when the registrar came in and assured me he wasn't going to be in time to have a say anyway and she was very experienced that's when I let myself push)


----------



## NDH

But yeah I do feel like my first birth could have been a good 2-4 hours shorter than it was (and it was only 6 1/2 hours anyway :haha: if she hasn't told me not to push.


----------



## Pearls18

Yeah I think hands off unless obvious issues are occurring is best, with my second I had to do all by myself and just went with my body he was born swiftly, safely and no tears, I think birth is too heavily managed for the majority due to the rare risks in a minority which is in itself causing more problems.


----------



## pooch

Contractions from 7 cm and on


----------



## BunnyN

I'd punch someone who told me not to push, lol. I did not push through a couple of contractions after LO's head was born because she had the cord round her neck and the MW was trying to sort it. That was okay but would not have kept it up for 2 hrs.


----------



## Feronia

I had a home water birth, and by far the most painful part was when my midwife compressed and palpated my uterus after birth. I hemorrhaged, so it was helpful in stopping the bleeding, but it was soooo painful. The contractions and pushing I managed just fine.


----------



## Bevziibubble

The contractions, definitely! But I had an epidural after that, so I don't know how painful the rest would have been.


----------



## sarah34

I had epidural after 10 hours, so didn't actually feel pain when pushing him out but I had 10 hours of contractions starting at 4 mins apart 30 secs duration and going to 3 mins apart 1 min duration! That were painful but it was the fact that there was no let up or break really for such a long time that was the hardest thing! Thinking back though I got out of the pool during transition (7cm) and remember begging for pain relief as the contractions were sooo bad! 

Lo was in an awkward position and I ended up having a ventouse so I am glad I got the epidural!!


----------



## HopefulPony

Transition contractions! I was flat on my back with a posterior baby and a failed epidural. I had my epidural re done for pushing so I just felt pressure and a stinging when I tore.


----------



## baileybubs

Transition contractions for me too, although MW didn't believe I was in transition already as it had only been an hour since they had broken my waters and labour hadn't even started. Thankfully my yelling and saying I can't do this and demanding an epidural repeatedly made her rethink and 10 mins later I was fully dilated and pushing! But they were definately intense and awful, they didn't seem to have any slow build up so I didn't cope well with them!! The pushing felt like a relief for me if not exhausting. The ring of fire got overtaken by the pain of the episiotomy and forceps for me so the stinging didn't seem as bad in comparison.
The stitches did hurt a hell of a lot afterwards too but definately the transition contractions without a doubt. I was that annoying woman who scares the life out of others in early labour by screaming so loud lol! It was back to back labour too.


----------



## Guppy051708

Def contractions. Ring of fire does super suck, and I have to admit I never got the "relief" some women have from pushing, but the ring of fire was so fast and then over with. Plus two out of three of my births were waterbirths, so that could have added relief to the ring of fire...actually i know it did bc it def hurt more with my "land" birth. The contractions were def the worst for me just bc they are so frequent.


----------



## auraobie

Girly922 said:


> DD was back to back but came out facing the right way. She was turned in the birth canal as I was pushing. The most painful bit was getting her shoulders past my coccyx, where she was side on at that point, it felt like my coccyx was shattering into a million pieces over and over again. Once we got past that it was a breeze. No pain relief here either.

I had the exact same thing happen to me, it was utterly terrifying and traumatic, and nobody was able to tell me until afterwards why it hurt so much. I remember thinking " i thought pushing was supposed to be the easy bit" I pushed for three hours before episiotomy and ventouse delivery, and she came out the 'wrong' way up. I really hope this one isn' back to back, when the time comes!


----------



## mum140381

1st contractions - epidural
2nd contractions - gas and air
3rd pushing she got stuck - gas and air
4th only 1hour labor not 2 bad - nothing
5th back to back her head turning at 10 cm and then retained placenta - gas and air
6th contractions - gas and air
currently ttc number 7 ;)


----------



## Perplexed

I had an epidural at 6-7 cm but then I was 10cm around an hour later so maybe I was transitioning faster than expected which is why it was suddenly more than I could handle. 

although I had epidural the pushing was very painful and I felt so much relief when my baby's head was out.

as for the pushing, yes the body does it by itself but I for some reason didn't want to push. at first I realized that this was pushing but then I dunno what happened and I didn't understand anymore. I think I was afraid of pooping lol.

edit: am I the only one who got emotional revisiting the labor? I loved it regardless of everything and hope my next labor is just as straightforward.


----------



## Missnurse

DS was worst and longest, worst part for me was back to back contractions it honestly felt like someone was taking a sledge hammer to my back


----------



## susan_1981

Definitely the contractions for me, with both of mine. The pushing baby out was a breeze compared to contractions. Once you are pushing baby out, you know you're probably near the end so maybe that's why. I've heard people say the worst part is the crowning but for me, that was the best bit because, although it stings (that's how I'd describe it), it's almost satisfying because you just know that one push more should have baby out. I didn't find that bit hurt either to be honest, well not that much anyway x


----------



## cupcaker

I gave birth on gas and air and had second degree tear. Worst part?! Bloody breastfeeding. It was just not suited to me for whatever reasons (he had a Tongue tie but the hell continued even once snipped) and I went through several weeks of pain and anguish before changing to formula, which then felt like some kind of heavenly relief. I'd take a day or so pain of birthing than THAT easily. Dreading it already with my next but hoping each experience may be different. I did find contractions harder than pushing, I realised at pushing stage I was no longer sucking gas and air but concentrating instead


----------



## KrissyC

Labour and birth was great, floated through on gas and air. Recovery from an episiotomy.....awful. Thought I would never sit again. Xx


----------



## fides

ring of fire


----------



## mara16jade

I had an epidural, but contractions hurt and the hemorrhoids from pushing. Took at least 10 for the hemorrhoid pain to subside. :(


----------



## pinkribbon

For me getting stitches after I tore was worse than labour and pushing!


----------



## GI_Jane

Having the stitches afterward hurt more than the labour- I swear that although they used local anaesthetic I could feel everyone!


----------



## Perplexed

cupcaker said:


> I gave birth on gas and air and had second degree tear. Worst part?! Bloody breastfeeding. It was just not suited to me for whatever reasons (he had a Tongue tie but the hell continued even once snipped) and I went through several weeks of pain and anguish before changing to formula, which then felt like some kind of heavenly relief. I'd take a day or so pain of birthing than THAT easily. Dreading it already with my next but hoping each experience may be different. I did find contractions harder than pushing, I realised at pushing stage I was no longer sucking gas and air but concentrating instead

Oh my God. I really agree that breastfeeding for me was worse than labor. Well. I did have epidural but even before epidural it was easier than breastfeeding. At least you know labor is ending, breastfeeding was all day every day! :dohh:


----------



## purplecupcake

I didn't have any pain until i was in transition. I don't think it would have been as bad if I hadn't been in the car for the 40 minute drive to the hospital. It felt like I was being run over by a truck. As soon as I started pushing I felt a million times better. Pushing him out just felt like doing a huge poop haha.


----------



## xx Emily xx

My labour was only 3 n half hours from first contraction. I'd definately say the worst part was when she was lying on the bottom of my back during pushing. Agony! 

Em xx


----------



## RaspberryK

When I got shooting pains up my bum and into my back from him trying to turn and hitting a nerve. 
Oh and he wasn't engaged so when my waters broke I was standing and his head hit my cervix and I gasped in pain. 
Xx


----------



## rwhite

It's a toss up between transition (when you reach full dilation) and the ring of fire when he was crowning :(


----------



## Nanninoo

Contractions hurt especially when they become more frequent and last longer but the ring of fire when crowning wow I will never forget that pain it hurt so bad it literally feels like someone is burning you down below I'm dreading it this time round x


----------



## Hannahboo

Mine was after I had delivered. My Dr didn't wait for the placenta to detach he just yanked on the cord And delivered I guess what he thought was the whole thing because he stitched me up then left. I started to hemmorage and he had to come back and litterlly dig the rest out!!!! Then give me more stitches because his arm in there!!! Very traumatic and VERY painful. Made pushing for 2 hrs seem like a cake walk!!!


----------



## RaspberryK

I didn't experience that ring if fire but my god hannah that sounds dreadful. 
Xx


----------



## Hannahboo

It was and I absolutely hated the whole experience because of that stupid dr!!!! This time I have an amazing midwife so I have high hopes!! I don't remember the ring of fire either.....


----------



## RaspberryK

Fingers crossed then! I too have high hopes for a home birth which I attempted with ds but the midwife left me saying I wasn't in active labour, I definitely was! 
Xx


----------



## Guppy051708

Wow Hannah, how horrible! My sister had a similar mishap. She ended in infection and more issues bc of it. Basically same exact scenario. I cannot believe the negligence of her doctor. He and his staff tried to cover it up as well. I think had she pursued it in court, she most def would have won. The scary thing is, she was the five min point and hadn't delivered the placenta so he yanked on the cord and it broke. I can't imagine how traumatizing that must have been. He left brusing on her belly and evwrythingg, all bc he wanted her to finish up on his agenda and time frame. He was far too impatient. There was absolutely no medical reason for it. He just wanted to go catch the next baby to collect the money. Makes me sick to hear that women are taken advantage of and left traumatized bc of these situations. I am so sorry to hear you had to experience it too but I'm glad you are looking for prevention and solutions the next go around. You are def a strong mom x


----------



## x Helen x

The contractions definitely. I didn't find the pushing or crowning bit painful really. I did find everything so much easier once I was in the pool though. before I was in the pool my contractions were literally making me thrash about like a fish out of water and vomiting all over the place! I hadn't planned a water birth but the midwife suggested I get in the water to ease the pain and I have to say it was an absolute life saver!!

nothing compared to the pain of weeing on my tear afterwards though! ouch!! most painful thing ever. In fact the recovery process in general was much worse than I thought it would be, and I didn't even have stitches (just a minor labial tear and graze!).


----------



## Bumblebee2408

I was induced and my son was my first so no other experience.

However for me contractions we're the worst part mine started and became really intense from minute one and only got worse when my waters went as my son didn't engage until then and he came down with loads of pressure.

Pushing sounds silly I loved it! While pushing the pain of contractions were gone for me. It was still very intense and there was some pain but nowhere near as bad as when just contracting. 

I had to have an episiotomy the cut wasn't too bad it was the stitching up after!! Already sore and then you're being sewn up ouch!! But once it was done it was done. Although peeing afterwards for a few days bought tears to my eyes!! 

But yes contractions were awful I still feel squeamish thinking about them. I think lovingly of the birth experience though.


----------



## w8ing4bean

The contractions!! Argh it was all in my back, felt like my back was going to split in two. Also when the midwife felt for baby's head right in the middle of contractions, never felt pain like it! I couldnt push her out so had a ventouse delivery, was so quick and intense it did hurt obviously but nothing like the contractions which lasted hours x


----------



## cflower04

The stitching up afterwards was the worst part for me! Ouch ouch ouch


----------



## nic18

when the head was coming out :shock:


----------



## CertifiedOreo

Transition! Before transition I would walk through all my contractions, when transition hit....help me god I couldn't move and was grasping for the walls hahahaha! Couldn't stop moaning either!


----------



## AllyTiel

For me th worst was the contractions and then the IV in my arm. I had an epidural at 4cm after they broke my water. The epidural was easy! Afterwards, was just so relaxing. I felt warm and cosy. Could still feel belly tightening, but not pain.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Transition! (From about 7-8cm) my contractions at this point have no breaks! When this goes on longer than an hour it is very difficult and intense time.


----------



## Inoue

Definitely the head coming out - never experienced pain like that. Only took 1 push to get shoulders & body out. Contractions were awful but compared to the head.... not even close xx


----------



## SarahBear

Pushing didn't hurt at all for me with the exception of the small tear I got. Transition hurt the most, but it was all pretty manageable.


----------



## gingmg

Transition hurt the most for me. Pushing was a relief in comparison. I didn't experience the ring of fire and it didn't hurt for him to come out.


----------



## JaneSharon86

The contractions hurt the most for me. They were intense right from the beginning, I didn't feel much increase in pain during transition - they all hurt!

Pushing was amazing. All the pain from the contractions disappeared. The midwife was telling me to push with the next contraction, which was confusing because it felt like they had disappeared entirely. The only sensations I had by that stage were to push or not push.


----------



## nikkchikk

I had weaned off the epidural an hour before so I didn't feel the ring of fire as much as some, but my pelvic bones (the ones parallel with the anus) felt like they were being held in vice grips.


----------



## luz

The contractions weren't too bad and i did really good just breathing through them and staying calm until i got to that transition phase, that was the worst! It's not that the contractions hurt any more, but that they were back to back and didn't seem to stop. 

Once i was fully dilated the pain from the contractions pretty much went away and i just felt the intense urge to push. Pushing didn't hurt at all, until the head was about half out and my contraction had ended. The nurse kept telling me to push but since i wasn't in a contraction i felt no urge to push, which meant i felt the pain of pushing.


----------



## Aud05291987

The contractions were TERRIBLE. mine were back to back from the beginning. No breaks. Then to make it worse epidermal wore off at thr end....contraction plus the fact that she was stuck in my bones and felt like honestly I was shitting out a watermelon (sorry Tmi but its true)worst pain of my life. But on to #2 lol


----------



## Nina83

Labor was a walk in the park compared to the contractions. 
Mine started strong and I needed epidural after about 13 hours of no dilation. 
The epidural was stopped about 3 hours before I delivered and I was able to breath through the contractions but every now and then I would be in total pain. 
I am so glad they stopped the epidural and I was actualy able to feel the birth because it was amazing!


----------



## Feff

When I had a thorough check to see if my waters had actually gone. Good god that hurt! They used a speculum and was just digging around in my cervix :haha: it was honestly the worst feeling ever, that and recovering from giving birth! I expect pushing would have been the most painful but I had to have an epidural and forceps so never felt that. (Thank god in a way :haha: )


----------



## BunnyN

Feff said:


> When I had a thorough check to see if my waters had actually gone. Good god that hurt! They used a speculum and was just digging around in my cervix :haha: it was honestly the worst feeling ever, that and recovering from giving birth! I expect pushing would have been the most painful but I had to have an epidural and forceps so never felt that. (Thank god in a way :haha: )

Being examined during a contraction was 100x more painful than pushing for me and that was without a speculum!


----------



## Bumblebee2408

Perplexed: you're not the only one I got emotional too revisiting my labour to write my post. Thinking about it again has done as well. I'm soppy though. 

I was similar to you my body wanted to push and it frightened me but at same time midwife made me wait of a little longer because I'd been induced any everything had starting happening very quickly I'd got from 4cm -7cm in time it took them to move me from induction room to delivery (about 10mins) scary stuff.


----------



## jessilou

When they were pulling her out with the vacumn and all I had was the gas and they turned it down, and then she had her shoulder stuck .


----------



## NDH

Afterpains


----------



## DaisyDreamer

the last hr going 4-10 cm, crowning, then stage 3 labor

pushing was a relief !!


----------



## eva1978

I never got to push, or even get beyond 1 cm dilated :-( but the contractions I had at that stage (second pregnancy) were a bitch, felt really bad. Probably even worse after my water broke. Since baby was in distress I ended up in c-section, and I could feel pain during the operation since the epi didn't totally do the trick!!! So that sucked to feel them operate on my uterus (when they pulled him out was the worst), though the pain was still less than the contractions I was feeling just 20 minutes before being in the theatre! 

First c-section felt no pain until a couple hours later when the epi wore off, and then it was 6+ weeks of pain and discomfort!


----------



## babyjan

For me the contractions hurt a lot worse than the pushing (especially as it got closer to him coming!) even though he was stuck, heart rate was down for 8 mins so I had to get episiotomy.

Oh and he was back to back, my butt hurt sooo bad with each contraction and my back felt like it was split in half.


----------



## DaisyDreamer

babyjan said:


> For me the contractions hurt a lot worse than the pushing (especially as it got closer to him coming!) even though he was stuck, heart rate was down for 8 mins so I had to get episiotomy.
> 
> Oh and he was back to back, my butt hurt sooo bad with each contraction and my back felt like it was split in half.

Can't imagine the pain back-to-back. Mine was in perfect position and my hips felt like they were exploding with fire! My OH had to squeeze them together with each contraction


----------



## jessmke

For me the most painful part was being stuck at 7 cm for 3 hours, it was basically 3 hours of transition after 30 hrs of active labour. I thought I was going to die.


----------



## 1505768LP

I think for me it was either the ring of fire, or the after pains. They get worse every delivery and pumping or nursing with them the third time around HURT. 

But the ring of fire was a real struggle for me. I progressed really fast, so I got there with no doc ready and the nurses were like "don't push! Just relax". Pretty sure they had never actually been IN labor lol


----------



## dimmu

For me the contractions hurt most. I went into labour naturally and was hoping for a water birth in the birth centre. I got as far as the birthing pool but unfortunately things stopped progressing so after it had been 24 hours since my waters went I had to get transferred to the labour ward to be induced and have an epidural as well. But at that stage I was in such agony and too exhausted to care and the epidural was such a relief. DD was born some 10 hours later and she only took 10-15 minutes to come out but as I had had the epi didn't really feel a thing.


----------



## babyjan

The part that the contractions kept coming in stronger, longer and with no breaks just before pushing really took it out of me! It was at that point I seriously believed I couldn't do it!


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

The contractions easily... at least with pushing you have something to focus on.


----------



## star_light

Contractions on their ending like after 7 cm and pushing baby shoulder /body out was most painful experience for me ...maybe became I have short frame body but only pushing my tiny dd 5.6 lb out is challange for me ..I keep requesting my obviously to put her back in even I try to push her head back in tooo lol ..


----------



## Ally2015

Contractions with a back to back baby. It was horrendous!!! I thought I was going to pass out from the pain. Ended up with epidural once I got to 8cm. Pushing part was much easier x


----------



## Bevziibubble

^ I agree!


----------



## MrsKChicago

The actual pushing was probably the most intense pain, but the back labor contractions seemed worse and were harder to cope with because I had them forever, and the hour of pushing flew by after 30 hours of labor. I did eventually have an epidural which I'm sure numbed the ring of fire some, but it was myself worn off by the time I was ready to push. 

The absolute don't want to repeat it never again worst was the contractions when they hooked me up to a breast pump for stimulation when my labor was stalling. It was awful and the only time in my labor that I just quit and said no.


----------



## Wish85

Um, the whole thing! I wasn't one of those women who barely bats an eyelid, waltzes in at 8cm & has a baby an hr later all like *shrugs, what's the big deal* I wish I was though :) would have been better than the 50 something hour labour I went through. He was worth it though.


----------



## LoveCakes

Transition, I cried for more pain relief then but got through it. Once I was pushing it was sore but I could do something about it


----------



## 2have4kids

My contractions went from 3cm to 10in a few hours I wasn't ready for the steady pain. I had an epidural ready & waiting but paging the guy to put the medication in took 15 min and then he says it'll take another 10-15 min to feel the relief. I just about cried. It took 2 top ups before the pain was controlled. I had twins and while the first was cephalic, head down the second went transverse as soon as the first came out and gave her extra room to swim. Twin 2's cord then prolapsed so the OB shoved it back in, shoved his hand up there, grabbed her hips turning her breach, grabbed her legs and pulled her out. The second top up had only just kicked in and I was so thankful. I was quite aware that if twin B went swimming they have no choice but to fix baby manually and was terrified of that sort of pain. He looked like he was in there to his elbow. I had to look away.

If you get an epidural plan for it an hour ahead, contractions sometimes speed up too fast for the anasthesiologist to appear & pain relief to kick in.


----------



## PaiytonsMummy

The clean up after to check if you need stitches. That was always the worst part for me. And the anesthetic they give you to check you out first. It's like a thousand bee stings!
May not have been that bad for other ladies but I had third degree tears twice. Makes me cringe thinking about it!


----------



## dani_tinks

Back to back contractions (baby was b2b) once waters had gone at 9cm...insanely intense! I found pushing such a relief after those :)


----------



## fxmummyduck

I found the contractions pretty bad to be honest, when they peaked I was just desperate for them to subside again and thought I just couldn't cope with them, but I did get through it. My strong contractions I only had from about 11pm and ds was born after 8 in the morning so only 9 hours, 2 of which I was pushing for which really helps and you don't really notice the contractions as much once you're pushing. The after pains were pretty unpleasant too! Somehow you just get through it.


----------



## sil

With DS1 I had back to back labor and the contractions were horrendously painful. I ended up with an epidural after I got to 6 cm because I felt like I was going to pass out from the pain.

With DS2 I had regular labor and he was born naturally no medication. For him the most intense pain was going from 8-10 cm. It was so painful leading up to pushing, but for some reason when they told me to push this calm kicked in and I was able to focus on the breathing and pushing and the contractions and pushing felt way less painful than 8-10 cm contractions did.


----------



## Teri7489

Toss up between the episiotomy or the forceps being shoved it til they reached my brain! lol. The contractions werent too bad nor was thrown pushing part. Just went all down from there when my little lady got stuck


----------



## gamegirltina

all of it really


----------



## PitaKat

I had back to back labor with my first and second babies, which is hard. My husband helped me do an abdominal lift while I was in labor with my second and that _hurt_! But it got baby to move right down! :thumbup:

Getting to the hospital and having to lay still on the bed during a contraction while they monitor baby, that's a special kind of torture :growlmad: 

The ring of fire was very intense, I was _positive_ I was tearing, but baby was moving, so I just kept pushing. I didn't tear at all with my second.


----------



## xJG30

I had 2 epidurals with my first & felt both needles go in, I had to be cut to get LO out and I felt that even on G&A. I'm still suffering 8 years on with chronic back pain. :(


----------

